# Finger Wear And Tear



## TNeer (Apr 24, 2012)

Howdy all,

I recently switched from a horizontal hold (i.e. with the slingshot sitting like a Y) to a vertical (thus -<), and saw a dramatic improvement in my accuracy.

At the same time, there was a dramatic increase in the number of times I got some band slap on my gripping hand. Not so much on my thumb or in the center, but the first knuckle of my index finger has been feeling it for a few days now.

Should this be telling me I've got some issue with my technique? If so, or even if not, is there some way to avoid this kind of wear and tear?

Thanks to all,

Luke


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hold the fork slightly forward and use larger weight shot fot the band size. -- Tex


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Hold the fork slightly forward and use larger weight shot fot the band size. -- Tex


listen to Tex! also it would be helpful to know what materials you are using, everything has its effect on shooting and the end result.


----------



## TNeer (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm using the most basic setup around - a Daisy B52 with the original straps, and I'm firing 3/8" hex nuts. It's gotten a good deal better now that I've adjusted my grip (i.e. wrist and fingers).


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Check out past posts on the discussion of band slap.


----------

